# ceiling texture.  What do I need to know?



## turfgrass (Apr 11, 2006)

I recently finished off a small section of my basement where no pipes run across the ceiling.  Because the ceiling was free of piping I used drywall for the ceiling.  I know nothing about doing that rough texture coat.  What should I be considering for products and techniques. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 12, 2006)

For small jobs you can buy the texture stuff in a spray can. For bigger jobs you can buy/rent sprayers to do this. Check with your local Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## Dale (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello Turfgrass

First of all you will need to tape the joints between the drywall boards if there are any, use a sticky fibre tape, then embed this in with mixed drywall powder, if it shrinks back after the first coat has dried fill over again but go wider than the first set, you can do this in two ways, let the filler go completely dry then seal it with a water based sealer (as for porous surfaces) well thinned down, let this dry then caulk/smooth/fill over with compound, or,

as the compound is starting too dry but hasn't completly, caulk/fill again, not forgetting to fill any nail/screw heads and edges.



When all this filling has been done let it dry completely before continuing with the next stage.

If needed put on a dust mask and sand down any imperfections.

As you have used a filler over the taped areas this will become very porous when dry so you must seal it to prevent the texture drying in too quickly, for best results use a water based sealer as for porous surfaces, mix the appropiate amount of water into it and roll it all over the ceiling, giving a couple of coats especially over the filled areas.

When complete this should now be ready to texture onto but make sure that the room is not warm and as you don't have any pipes beneath the ceiling if there were make sure that they are cold also.

Texture for a large area can be rolled on in bands about 1 foot wide across the width of the ceiling, depending what design you are creating the consistency of the texture matters, and is also water based so can be mixed and thinned down with water, roll on about half inch thick, dip your texturing roller/sponge/brush into the mixed texture to prime it then dab/roll/stipple/drag your texturing tool through the applied coating.
once complete finish off around the perimeter of the ceiling/wall edge to create a neat border with a small wetted paintbrush, then continued rolling texture onto the ceiling in a band next to the first one so that you are working across and down the ceiling.

Best results are usually acheived if you can roll on the texture evenly! this should create a more uniformed design.

If you would like more info please feel free to look at "TEXTURE REVIVAL" at http://www.lulu.com/TEXTUREREVIVAL click on the book icon and download the free preview

Anyway Turfgrass please let us know how you get on.

Regards
Dale


----------



## woodworkingmenace (Apr 30, 2006)

Something you may not be aware of...

When you texture a ceiling, you create places where dust and allergens collect.  If you have anyone with Asthma, then I wouldnt recommend it.  Most people on the DIY Network were either wanting to know how to put on popcorn ceilings, or how to take off popcorn ceilings because of allergies that were aggravated due to this type of ceilings.  

Also, if you use "mud", or joint compound, then every time you try to "clean" the ceiling, you will simply be wiping off the "texture", unless it is sealed.  
I had tenants that did this, they textured the entire walls and celings with joint compound... I advised against it, but, they were insisting, so, I let them do it...(Figuring it was only two rooms, it wouldnt take me long to take it off, if I needed to), so, when the next year came around, and they wanted to "clean" the walls, they found out it smeared when they took a sponge and water to it...(I couldnt help but chuckle at this)...  

So, they eventually used a wet&dry vac and cleaned it that way.  Those tenants are no longer there and the new one still cleans it that way, so I have no problems if he doesnt mind it, but, as I said, I can always take it off in a matter of hours....

Just my two cents worth...,

Jesse


----------



## Dale (May 1, 2006)

Coving Cornice Issues

Coving is very popular and very easy to learn, you can create a number of amazing "DIY" ceiling projects that look really proffesional, take a look at this new downloadable photographic guide designed especially for the home project enthusiast, these tecniques are quite amazing

http://www.lulu.com/items/volume_15/293000/293057/1/preview/STEPDOWNCOVEDCEILINGFREEINFO.pdf

Regards
Dale


----------

